# Powersteering faults



## Ferry650i (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello,
I have a bmw 650i f13 2012
Had a collision in left front 
Is already fixed now after 3 months the powersteering is nog working always.
Faultcodes 
D019bf
D016a5
D015c4 
Help please


----------

